# Buffing/polishing compound recommendation



## Yaniv18 (Jan 10, 2022)

Hey guys 
Anybody have any recommendation for buffing/polishing compound for wood handle ?
Thanks !!! 
yaniv.


----------



## DevinT (Jan 11, 2022)

Are you asking about a buffing lathe or by hand?

Hoss


----------



## Yaniv18 (Jan 11, 2022)

Hey Devin I am talking about Lathe


----------



## DevinT (Jan 11, 2022)

White compound is the one most commonly used.

Hoss


----------



## birdsfan (Jan 12, 2022)

I have typically used white compound as well. Depending on how fine a grit you used to finish sand, it usually brings out a decent shine. I have watched some YouTube videos where they first used white compound, then switched wheels and used a pink compound. It really took the shine to the next level. I have no experience with it yet.

Edit- I just went on Amazon and ordered it, so I will let you know how it performs


----------



## Yaniv18 (Jan 12, 2022)

Thx Birdsfan for the info!!! And good luck for you as well.


----------



## birdsfan (Jan 16, 2022)

As a follow-up:

My no-scratch pink compound arrived yesterday. I had a couple of handles ready to buff, one was stabilized myrtle burl, the other stabilized cherry burl with copper spacers. They were sanded to 1000 grit and finished with Danish oil. I buffed them with white compound then I put a new sewn cotton wheel on the buffer, loaded it with the pink and went to town. Conclusion....the pink really made the metal spacers shine. but honestly, there was not a huge improvement on the stabilized wood. A little shinier, but the difference didnt really pop out. Like a dumbass, I failed to take before and after comparison pics.

White seems like plently.


----------



## Yaniv18 (Jan 17, 2022)

birdsfan said:


> As a follow-up:
> 
> My no-scratch pink compound arrived yesterday. I had a couple of handles ready to buff, one was stabilized myrtle burl, the other stabilized cherry burl with copper spacers. They were sanded to 1000 grit and finished with Danish oil. I buffed them with white compound then I put a new sewn cotton wheel on the buffer, loaded it with the pink and went to town. Conclusion....the pink really made the metal spacers shine. but honestly, there was not a huge improvement on the stabilized wood. A little shinier, but the difference didnt really pop out. Like a dumbass, I failed to take before and after comparison pics.
> 
> White seems like plently.


Thank you so much brother for taking your time
I’m putting this little report for me super appreciate it.


----------

